# SSH testen?



## Flame (7. März 2005)

Hallo, ich mach mal nen neuen Beitrag auf, da der nicht direkt mit den anderen zusammenhängt.

Folgendes:
Ich habe nun SSH installiert. Einmal hatte ich OpenSSH gedownloadet und installt und nun CygWin Version: 2.457.2.2

Mit Putty kann ich mich anmelden. das .
Wenn ich aber in der CMD: "net start sshd" eingebe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Der Name für den Dienst ist ungültig. Sie erhalten weitere Hilfe, wenn Sie NET HELPMSG 2185 eingeben."

Wenn ich das mache, sagt er mir, das ich versucht hab nen Dienst zu starten, der auf dem System nicht konfigueriert ist.

Wie konfigueriere ich das Ding jetzt? Aus der SSH_conf werde ich nicht schlau.

LG :FLAmE:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2005)

Ist der Dienst in der Systemsteuerung eingetragen?
Vielleicht heisst der ja nur SSH, wer weiss das bei Windows schon.


----------



## Flame (7. März 2005)

Ich kann keinen Dienst finden, der irgendwie SSH heißt.
Muss sagen, das ich bei einem Rechner OpenSSH als Server installt hab. Dort tauch ein dienst SSH auf.

Bei mir hab ich nur Cygwin installt. Da taucht kein Dienst auf.

Jedoch kann ich an beiden Maschinen den Befehl nicht eingeben.

Was aber komisch ist. Ich kann von mir mittels Cygwin auf den SSH Server zugreifen.
siehe:






Hab ich jetzt nen fkt. Tunnel und  mein SSH auch ohne den Befehl net start ssh? *grml*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2005)

Ich hab keinen Plan von dem Windows-Port von OpenSSH, aber da Du auf der Box wo Du den Server installiert hast einen Dienst SSH hast solltest Du diesen per net start und net stop auch starten und beenden koennen. Nehme ich mal an.
Warum nutzt Du nicht einfach PuTTY um Dich mit dem SSH-Server zu verbinden, da kannst Du glaub ich auch relativ einfach Tunnel einrichten.

Wegen dem Start des Services solltes Du nochmal in den Systemsteuerung gucken wie da die Start-Methode gesetzt ist, ob Automatisch oder was auch immer. Sinnvoll waere wohl Automatisch, denke ich.


----------



## Flame (7. März 2005)

Net Start und Net Stop bringen die o.g. Fehlermeldung...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2005)

Hmm, komisch.
Kenne mich damit auch nicht so aus, mach nicht so viel mit Windows


----------



## Flame (7. März 2005)

wenn ich: ssh-host-config -y
eingebe, kommt Fehlermeldung Command not found. *grml*


----------

